# 

## odaro

Na jakiej wysokości najlepiej zamontować na ścianie telewizor plazmowy.

Jak macie u Sebie.

Wymyśliłem sobie że zrobię przepust na kable zatynkowany w ścianie od telewizora do reszty sprzętu audio żeby nie było widać wiszących kabli. 

Dół przepustu będzie na wysokości gniazdek elektrycznych. Nie wiem jak zakończyć górę najlepiej jak góra była by na środku za telewizorem.

----------


## edde

to zrób ten kanał instalacyjny w górze zakryty, zatynkowany narazie, jak przyjdzie do wieszania tv to sobie tylko na żądanej wysokości robisz dziurę i puszczasz kabelki (ja mam zamiar tak zrobić, na wykończonej ścianie przystawię sobie tv i zobaczę jak będzie idealnie)

----------


## mynia_pynia

To zależy od wysokości kanpy  :wink: 

Ja mam nisko - do środka obrazu od podłogi jest 85cm.
Jak jest wyżej to głowę zadzierasz do góry i nie jest to wygodne.

----------


## jareko

środek ekranu na wysokości przedłużenia wzroku oglądającego - to najlepsze usytuowanie, inaczej wychodzi siedząc, inaczej w bujanym fotelu  :big tongue:  czy w pozycji półleżącej 
poniżej  - troszkę gorsze ale do przyzwyczajenia się
dużo powyżej - dla mnie tragedia - zadzieranie wzroku jest meczące  :sad:  i niestety tak mam hmmm... miałem u siebie

----------


## odaro

> środek ekranu na wysokości przedłużenia wzroku oglądającego - to najlepsze usytuowanie, inaczej wychodzi siedząc, inaczej w bujanym fotelu  czy w pozycji półleżącej 
> poniżej  - troszkę gorsze ale do przyzwyczajenia się
> dużo powyżej - dla mnie tragedia - zadzieranie wzroku jest meczące  i niestety tak mam hmmm... miałem u siebie


Tylko muszę jakąś średnią rodzinną wyciągnąć wysokości wzroku    :Lol:

----------


## jareko

> Tylko muszę jakąś średnią rodzinną wyciągnąć wysokości wzroku


eeeeeetam
bądź egoista  :wink:  - dostosuj do siebie  :smile:

----------


## odaro

> Napisał odaro
> 
> Tylko muszę jakąś średnią rodzinną wyciągnąć wysokości wzroku   
> 
> 
> eeeeeetam
> bądź egoista  - dostosuj do siebie


I dobrze trafiłeś bo właśnie wczoraj się pokłóciłem z żoną a więc sprawa wysokości TV została zamknięta   :smile:

----------


## Radek1974

Cześć

Ja u siebie zrobiłem 2 kanały 6 cm szerokości każdy. W jednym będzie przewód prądowy, a wdrugim przewody do podłączenia tv. Co do wysokości to środek tv będzie na wysokości oczu osoby siedzącej.

Pozdrawiam,

Radek

----------


## odaro

> Cześć
> 
> Ja u siebie zrobiłem 2 kanały 6 cm szerokości każdy. W jednym będzie przewód prądowy, a wdrugim przewody do podłączenia tv. Co do wysokości to środek tv będzie na wysokości oczu osoby siedzącej.
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> 
> Radek


Ja mam ochotę zatynkować prostokątną rurę wentylacyjną 100x55mm z dwoma kolankami 90st na dole i górze i przez nią puścić wszystkie kable tzn zasilający i reszta

----------


## Radek1974

Nie dodałem wcześniej, że w ścianie mam wpuszczone plastikowe kanały do kupienia w każdym sklepie elektrycznym i odpowiednio zagipsowane.

Radek

----------


## edde

trzeba tylko uważać żeby za wąskich kanałów nie zrobić, te 6cm to może być niewiele jeżeli zechcemy przez to przepchać np. wtyczkę kabelka euro..

----------


## silencer7

Ja zrobiłem tak właśnie z profila wentylacyjnego 60x200 z dwoma kolankami 90 stopni.

----------


## pablitoo

> Na jakiej wysokości najlepiej zamontować na ścianie telewizor plazmowy.
> 
> Jak macie u Sebie.
> 
> (...)


Co prawda nie plazmowy tylko LCD - ale może ci się przyda  :Lol:  - Bravia 46 cali - 1 metr od podłogi - dolna krawędź telewizora .

----------


## odaro

> Napisał odaro
> 
> Na jakiej wysokości najlepiej zamontować na ścianie telewizor plazmowy.
> 
> Jak macie u Sebie.
> 
> (...)
> 
> 
> Co prawda nie plazmowy tylko LCD - ale może ci się przyda  - Bravia 46 cali - 1 metr od podłogi - dolna krawędź telewizora .


I co nie jest za nisko przy takich gabarytach

----------


## odaro

> Ja zrobiłem tak właśnie z profila wentylacyjnego 60x200 z dwoma kolankami 90 stopni.


A to są takie szerokie aż 200mm

----------


## silencer7

Są, ja kupiłem w Castoramie, spokojnie zmieszczą się wszystkie kable nawet wspomniane EURO  :wink:

----------


## pablitoo

> Napisał pablitoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał odaro
> 
> ...


Absolutnie - jest w sam raz - siedząc w salonie w fotelu opierając głowę na oparciu tegoż obraz telewizora mam na poziomie wzroku - nie muszę podnosić głowy oglądając telewizor .
/ Początkowo zamontowałem uchwyt na ścianie tak że dolna krawędź telewizora była na wys ca 1,30 m - było to zdecydowanie za wysoko - przede wszystkim żona się skarżyła że siedząc na kanapie musi unosić głowę ... - więc obniżyłem na 1 m - teraz jest optymalnie /.

----------


## edde

> Napisał silencer7
> 
> Ja zrobiłem tak właśnie z profila wentylacyjnego 60x200 z dwoma kolankami 90 stopni.
> 
> 
> A to są takie szerokie aż 200mm


są też np. tu: http://www.allegro.pl/item637424757_...dl_100_cm.html

----------


## himlaje

Wysokość powieszenia telewizora chyba też zalezy od odległości z jakiej będziemy na niego patrzeć. Jeżeli ktoś będzie oglądał z 2-3 m to faktycznie umieszczenie go na wysokości 1,5 metra może być niekomfortowe, ale jak bedzie się na tak zaiwszony telewizor patrzyło z 4-7 m to juz odczucie może być zupełnie inne. Ja się jeszcze buduje więc ten temat przede mną ale w wizualizacji z romieszczonymi melblami - jaką sobie zrobiłem - TV ma dolną krawędź na 120-130 cm a będzie oglądany z odległości ok 4,5 (kanapa) lub ok 6-6,5m jadalnia. Mam nadzieje, że to nie będzie za wysoko. Dodatko za taka podwyższoną wysokością u mnie akurat przemawia fakt, że patrząc w TV z jadalni to na "lini strzału" mam właśnie kanape, więc jakby TV był zbyt nisko to osoba siędząca na kanapie by przysłaniała głową oglądającym z jadalni.

Natomiast w sypilani jak ktoś planuje TV który dodatkowo będzie na wprost łóżka to zdecydowanie polecam umiścić go wyżej. Moi rodzice w sypialni mają TV na wysokości ok 1,6m i z pozycji leżącej ogląda się go duzo wygodniej niż jak był niżej - bo kiedys był.

----------


## Savik

> Napisał odaro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał silencer7
> 
> ...


Ja też zrobiłem z 200x60, bo kto wie co mi tam jeszcze przyjdzie podłączyć  :big grin:

----------


## odaro

> Napisał edde
> 
> trzeba tylko uważać żeby za wąskich kanałów nie zrobić, te 6cm to może być niewiele jeżeli zechcemy przez to przepchać np. wtyczkę kabelka euro..
> 
> 
> odświeżę bo właśnie przepychałem przez kanalizację fi 75, było ciężko, ale bardzo pomogło zdemontowanie plastikowej osłony, bez tego sam kabel składa się z metalowej kostki która przejdzie z luzem


Mam nadzieje że lepiej się sprawdzają prostokątne kanały wentylacyjne ja u siebie chce zatynkować kanał o wym. 55x100

----------

